# Cube Schutzblech für Stereo, Sting, Fritzz



## Fury (21. Oktober 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140276615455&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:DE:1123


----------



## 1bax122 (8. Dezember 2008)

Hat noch wer eins übrig? Die Auktion ist ja schon ausgelaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

